# Need some travel advise



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 26, 2007)

I am planning on comming up to NY for Oinktoberfest in September.  I would also like to take my wife to see Niagra Falls while we are up there.  Here is where I need some help.  Any suggestions on tours, sites, resturants?  I saw on Food Network they did this resturant makeover that was there and I thought it would be neat to eat there.  How about some help from my northern Bretheren?


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 26, 2007)

Come to the Canadian side to see the Falls it is better. Then drive a few hours North and come for dinner


----------



## Unity (Jun 26, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> Come to the Canadian side to see the Falls it is better. Then drive a few hours North and *come for dinner*


Bill, you're not likely ever to get as good an invitation as that!   

--John  8)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 26, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> I am planning on comming up to NY for Oinktoberfest in September.  I would also like to take my wife to see Niagra Falls while we are up there.  Here is where I need some help.  Any suggestions on tours, sites, resturants?  I saw on Food Network they did this resturant makeover that was there and I thought it would be neat to eat there.  How about some help from my northern Bretheren?



Bill, I'll hook you up later this summer. I'm heading up there myself this August after I drop my son off at school (Oswego). I told my wife we would take a little side trip to Niagra then on our way home we can stop and see some more falls in central NY. I've also got an invitation to Witts place for a meal, I can't wait!


----------



## Unity (Jun 26, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I've also got an invitation to Witts place for a meal, I can't wait!


Ooh, another stellar invitation!    

--John  8) 
(Not taking away from what I said before, Diva ...   )


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 26, 2007)

LOL John,

Heck I would go for dinner at Witts for sure!!!!


----------



## wittdog (Jun 27, 2007)

The Canadian side has more stuff to do....Gotta go on the Maid of the Mist..and I hear those rocket boats are pretty cool..
Diva..anytime you are in the area..
Nick..can't wait
Bill when you cross the boarder...no guns in the gun rack of the pickup truck :P


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 27, 2007)

Diva, how far north are you?  It would be a pleasure to meet you. 

I have some info on a "Canadian Rainbow Tour" that looks interesting.  Its 90.00 per person and includes a bunch of stuff.  I would also like to eat at that Skylon Tower.  That looks cool.


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 27, 2007)

Bill we are about 2 1/2 hours away. We often got to Niagara in the summer for an evening out. 

The Skylon tower is nice. The Casino has some lovely restaurants as well. The Wineries all around are incredible. We have done a few of the winery tours. Peller Estates has to be one of my favorites and the wineries also have some of the best restaurants. The food is amazing. 

Thank you Witt!


----------

